
The owner of WeChat thinks deepfakes could be good - aspenmayer
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/07/28/1005692/china-tencent-wechat-ai-plan-says-deepfakes-good/
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.is/wT9Uo](https://archive.is/wT9Uo)

